# This is a cool rig!



## fender66 (Aug 29, 2013)

One of my favorite Pro "fisherkids" with a really nice rig!

[youtube]L9TRc3h2Ra0[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2013)

nice setup!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 30, 2013)

OK now I want one :beer:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool vid on pissing away money! lol


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327883#p327883 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 30 Aug 2013 09:25 am[/url]"]Cool vid on pissing away money! lol



If someone else is paying, why not. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327884#p327884 said:


> Jim » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327883#p327883 said:
> ...



+1

The cost of these led lights are out of this world. Check them out here:

https://www.RigidIndustries.com

_(this is NOT an advertisement)_


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2013)

I saw the cost and almost had a heart attack. Im sure they are awesome, but at that price point it puts it way out of my league.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327884#p327884 said:


> Jim » Today, 07:26[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327883#p327883 said:
> ...


Yea, and just imagine how much better of a fisherman he will be for it. LoL


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327904#p327904 said:


> JMichael » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327884#p327884 said:
> ...



If you can blind the fish....you don't need to fish for them.....just sneak up behind them and grab em!


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Aug 30, 2013)

about 2 minutes in you see him tying on one of my favorite lures


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine looks similar to that, except there's not as many lights, and my SUV isnt decked out, and my boat is only a 16' tinny, but if you squint really hard from a distance when its just about dark, you could possibly mistake his boat for mine.


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327910#p327910 said:


> FerrisBueller » 30 Aug 2013 01:09 pm[/url]"]Mine looks similar to that, except there's not as many lights, and my SUV isnt decked out, and my boat is only a 16' tinny, but if you squint really hard from a distance when its just about dark, you could possibly mistake his boat for mine.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Kojak5150 (Sep 2, 2013)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 3, 2013)

I like the boat


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 7, 2013)

Pretty slick!

Those lights cost more than I paid for my boat :lol:


----------



## one100grand (Sep 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327910#p327910 said:


> FerrisBueller » 30 Aug 2013, 13:09[/url]"]Mine looks similar to that, except there's not as many lights, and my SUV isnt decked out, and my boat is only a 16' tinny, but if you squint really hard from a distance when its just about dark, you could possibly mistake his boat for mine.



:-k with all of those lights on his rig, wouldn't you need to be Ray Charles to make that mistake? Or would that distance be 5+ miles? :LOL2:


----------



## Winddog (Sep 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327883#p327883 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 30 Aug 2013, 06:25[/url]"]Cool vid on pissing away money! lol




+1,000


----------



## lswoody (Sep 13, 2013)

Cool!!!


----------

